# Yamaha Generator And Ac



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

I am looking at a Yamaha YG280ic generator for my '05 21RS Outback with carrier air 13,500 btu. Acccording to the Keystone onwers manual the AC needs up to 16 amps to start the unit. The YG2800ic peaks at 23 amps, and nominal is 20 A, so it should be able to start the AC. Especially, with nothing else running. Has anyone had first hand expereince with the Y2800ic starting the Carrier AC? Any issues? I would like to certain this unit can put out enough current to run the the AC before I buy it. Thanks


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

You are wise to ask that question first. I had problems with a gen that wouldn't cut it. I don't know the answer but you might run a search on rv.net. Theres ooodles of discussion about generators over there.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My first thought is "that ain't enough" turn off the electric water heater at the breaker box and it might. Where are you located, elevation. Generators don't like high altitude very much.

I have a 3500w, 4500w surge and it does work at home 6600ft but hunting 9000-10000ft no go even with the battery charger off and electric water pump. Sea level you might get away with it.

Only suggestions would be to rent one for a weekend and try it out, here they go for $45 a day.

Bill.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've used my 3500 on several occasions with no problems but that was about 10 feet above sea level.


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

This is a 2800 W unit.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a Yamaha EF3000iSEB Generator that I've run our previous Outback with, did just fine. Much less and I think you may run into issues.

If your any where near Washington State let me know I might make you a great deal on a slightly used Yamaha EF3000iSEB Generator.

I highly recommend really researching this, here and on RV.net - I don't know about the specific unit you are looking at but in general the 2000 watt unit do not have enough to run the AC in the real world. If you are in doubt then tell your dealer you want to test run the generator with your camper.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I had a really long reply on this topic yesterday but my computer froze up, lost the post, but Y-guy said it all.

2800w is not enough for the AC, microwave, water heater, blowdryer etc. (IMHO) My 3500w is just barely enough for AC and lights, maybe a tv/dvd included.

Now this only works at home 6600ft While hunting 9000-1000ft the AC was a no go at all so altitued really plays a factor. This Yahama gen does not have jets on the carb to adjust for altitude so if your thinking or live in high altitude I'd look at more hondas or generac brands more money but more options.

Bill.


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

I've found that a 4000 watt generator is the lowest you want to go...the rated surge wattage is also important for the start up of that air conditioner.


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

If I go with a higher wattage unit, it lkely will not have the clean output power of the Yamaha or the Honda. Or is this not true?. Do you need to use some sort of surge guard between the generator and the camper to protect sensitive devices, appliances or does the 21RS have a provision for this? I have a sharp aquos LCD TV, laptop and other electronics I wil rather not damage.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

azx33 said:


> Do you need to use some sort of surge guard between the generator and the camper to protect sensitive devices, appliances or does the 21RS have a provision for this?Â [snapback]64735[/snapback]​


Lots of opinions on generators - just like everything else. So, I thought I'd throw in my two cents. I have a Honda EU3000is and I love it. It has surge protection built in. I ran the AC a few times this summer and it was great. You can't run the microwave or a toaster while running the AC, but it's really not a big inconvenience to turn off the AC for a few minutes. And I use my TV and DVD player on 12 volt rather than electric, that way they draw off the battery rather than directly from the generator.

We camp in the mountains during the summer and it is really rare that we need AC, so that was only a secondary consideration in making my decision. The biggest consideration was how quiet the generator is. I can't stand hearing a loud, blaring generator (or radio!!!) when I'm trying to enjpy the tranquility of camping, so I make sure we are not an annoyance to others. Iwas going to buy the EU2000is because I wasn't planning on running the AC - the 2000 is much lighter and close to $1000 cheaper. But I opted for the 3000 because I didn't want to be a year down the road thinking, "I wish I had gotten the bigger generator."

I'm glad I got the 3000 because I think it's quieter than the 2000. At least, it's a different kind of quiet. This summer a guy in a site across from us had an EU2000. I stood exactly in the middle of us and I could hear his genarator, but could not hear mine. The 2000 is higher pitched while the 3000 has a deeper sound. Both however, are very quiet. If "quiet" is a consideration for you, Yamaha makes one that is noise-rated the same as the Honda, but I think it is 2800 watts - perhaps the one you are looking at?

And, one other thing to consider - the bigger generator is a lot harder to steal. But, if they want it, they're gonna get it no matter what. I chain mine to the TT - at least it keeps the honest people honest.

Scott


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> azx33 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need to use some sort of surge guard between the generator and the camper to protect sensitive devices, appliances or does the 21RS have a provision for this?Â [snapback]64735[/snapback]​
> ...


One possible reason your 3000 sounded quieter than the 2000 is than that is a bigger unit and it does not have to work as hard as the smaller 2000. The Honda/Yamaha and probably others, automatically increase/decrease their rpm dependent on the load being drawn. Therefore, a 2000 driving the same load as a 3000 would be at higher engine rpms and higher dB level.


----------

